# New BH G5



## Basque Power




----------



## Basque Power




----------



## Basque Power

View attachment 169446


----------



## -Matt82-

Not fond of the curved looking top tube. Looks uglier than the G4, which is a beautiful bike.


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## -Matt82-

Hmm, looks much better with the black (bare carbon?) and blue paint and from those angles.


----------



## Basque Power




----------



## Martin dk

Is that your bike??

Are the g5 out for sale allready? frameset price please?

regards Martin


----------



## FondriestFan

Basque Power said:


>


Nice looking Tarmac.


----------



## smbrum

Martin dk said:


> Is that your bike??
> 
> Are the g5 out for sale allready? frameset price please?
> 
> regards Martin


velonews had a review on it i saw today. seems like a pretty good all around bike, stiff and comfortable. I think the frameset was retailing for $3,500 and the article said they are to hit the mkt in August.


----------



## Just Ride More

*I guess the G-5 is a rocket!*

The AG2R team never took a yellow jersey on a G-4.

View attachment 171093


----------



## threshold350

*G5 Video*

Video about the new G5


----------



## ClassicSteel71

Just Ride More said:


> The AG2R team never took a yellow jersey on a G-4.
> 
> View attachment 171093


I noticed today they were riding it with Record 10 speed. Imagine how fast it would be with 11....


----------



## jhamlin38

I've been checking that frameset out for a couple days now, just looking at it. I am very impressed with the pictures of it and think it looks absolutely outstanding. I'd love to try one out someday.
after the eps, 595 ultra, prince, Z4, etc, etc!


----------



## Just Ride More

*Congratulations to AG2R*

The AG2R team was able to hold the Yellow jersey this long.
Great job the whole team!
View attachment 171636


----------



## Just Ride More

*How about that team AG2R!*

I'm so impressed on how the AG2R team did this tour. Those new bikes must be a big improvement.
Can't wait to try one. :thumbsup:
View attachment 172294


----------



## Just Ride More

*Ordered my G-5*

I ordered my new BH G-5 yesterday. Can't wait to get it. I'm so excited.
View attachment 173961


I got the blue color just like this one.:thumbsup:


----------



## fliowa

Just Ride More said:


> I ordered my new BH G-5 yesterday. Can't wait to get it. I'm so excited.
> View attachment 173961
> 
> 
> I got the blue color just like this one.:thumbsup:


How much are they asking for a G5? We don't have any BH dealers around my area but I did find the BH Connect I wanted at a BH dealer in Arizona. Have not seen any unbiased ride reports on the G5 so let us know. I really like my BH connect.


----------



## Just Ride More

*G5 Info *

I just put a deposit so that it could be ordered. The shop said the frames MSRP is around $3500. I'm not sure how I'm going to set it up.  
I guess I have a couple of weeks to decide. Stay tuned!


----------



## The Weasel

I got to test both the G4 and G5 the other day for over and hour and a half (more time on the 4 than 5). They both rode exceptionally well. Both bikes felt stiff yet, still smoothed out the road sruface. Since it weighed about 5 lbs less than my current AL bikes, I felt like I was climbing in gears I normally wouldn't use. Very snappy acceleration on out of the saddle bigger efforts. I made sure to try this several times. 
This bike is definitely one of my top 2 or 3 bikes for consideration. The red is really nice, like Ferrari red.


----------



## fliowa

The Weasel said:


> I got to test both the G4 and G5 the other day for over and hour and a half (more time on the 4 than 5). They both rode exceptionally well. Both bikes felt stiff yet, still smoothed out the road sruface. Since it weighed about 5 lbs less than my current AL bikes, I felt like I was climbing in gears I normally wouldn't use. Very snappy acceleration on out of the saddle bigger efforts. I made sure to try this several times.
> This bike is definitely one of my top 2 or 3 bikes for consideration. The red is really nice, like Ferrari red.


How much did they want for the G5 and what came on it?


----------



## gentleman_nosh

I've ordered mine too!!! 

I just hope that the 54 comes in by the end of the month. I've been told that the first shipment won't hold any of the 54's, only 56's. 

There is a Super record groupset, a pair of 404's 3T Ltd bar and stem just waiting on the floor of my office for it to turn up...

I'm getting very anxious and can't wait to have it in my hot little hands.


----------



## twaggener

*G5 news*

A limited number of G5's have hit the states and they currently only have 56cm in red in stock (probably not for long) with more sizes and colors arriving in early september. I ordered my first for the shop (main street bikes, www.bikesonmain.com. sorry for the shameless plug, but it's a rough economy, ya know) the other day and can't wait to build it up.
I have been on a G4 for the last year and can't say enough good about the bike. It was a roll of the dice to sign on with a relatively unknown company like BH (unknown in the states, anyway) but the quality of all the bikes has been well above bar for modern carbon and the attention to detail is amazing.
My one criticism of the G4 is that it does lack a little stiffness in the front end. that being said, at 170 pounds, I have to be either flying down hill ( 45 +) or absolutely all over the bike in an all out sprint to notice any flex. The G5 with the edge fork reportedly takes care of this problem and also stiffens up the bottom end (The G4 was plenty stiff). All of the early reports have been stellar, and the magazines that have received test bikes have so far been unwilling to give them up.
While the G5 has yet to get fully tested by the masses, I think the pedigree of the G4 and Edge composites speaks well of it's potential to be THE kick butt race bike of the year.
MSRP on the frameset is 3295 but I knock a little off and throw in a Jersey on pre orders.


----------



## threshold350

*In Stock!!*

My LBS just 1 blue and 1 red in 56 today. I'm going to stop by after work to check them out. While post again to give my impressions.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

check these matching colour fsa components out:


----------



## threshold350

*It is an improvement....*

Stopped by on Friday and they had the red built (SRAM Red, DT Swiss, etc) up as shown on the BH site. I wasn't expecting to stop by so I didn't have my road shoes. I did take it for a quick spin around the block and up a couple of hills.........It is an improvement. The front end is much stiffer which is supposedly the one of the improvements they made due to the use of the Edge fork. I'm not sure if the G5 climbs better than the G4 since I really couldn't mash on the pedals since I didn't have my shoes. With my skills, not sure I could anyways.

The bike is BEAUTIFUL in Ferrari red. IMO, it's one of those bikes that just looks fast by looking at it. The blue is nice but I like the red better. It just looks faster!

The owner told me he was building up the blue frame with Di2.

I only wish BH would come out with the G4 Ag2R colors like the one of the picture above in this thread. The owner told me that pic rumored to be the engineer's bike.


----------



## tranzformer

threshold350 said:


> Stopped by on Friday and they had the red built (SRAM Red, DT Swiss, etc) up as shown on the BH site. I wasn't expecting to stop by so I didn't have my road shoes. I did take it for a quick spin around the block and up a couple of hills.........It is an improvement. The front end is much stiffer which is supposedly the one of the improvements they made due to the use of the Edge fork. I'm not sure if the G5 climbs better than the G4 since I really couldn't mash on the pedals since I didn't have my shoes. With my skills, not sure I could anyways.
> 
> The bike is BEAUTIFUL in Ferrari red. IMO, it's one of those bikes that just looks fast by looking at it. The blue is nice but I like the red better. It just looks faster!
> 
> The owner told me he was building up the blue frame with Di2.
> 
> I only wish BH would come out with the G4 Ag2R colors like the one of the picture above in this thread. The owner told me that pic rumored to be the engineer's bike.


Thanks for writing about your brief experience with the G5. I can't wait until more reviews get written up. I am really considering the G5 along with the Look. I just want to hear how the G5 compares to other frames in its class. It has so much potential, I just don't know if it will live up to it. I sure hope it does. It looks killer!! Not sure the $3300 price tag is enough to justify the looks.


----------



## threshold350

Comparing to the LOOK....The mechanic of my LBS owns a Look 595. He was the first one to take it for a spin. I asked how it compared and he said it seemed to ride the same but to make a fair comparison he would need to swap out the wheels for his. From his quick impressions though, he said it is very close or pretty much rides the same (comfy, quick, and climbs like a goat). The bike has peeked his interest though which is saying a lot about the G5. He rode the 595 for 430+ miles in 24hr to qualify for The Race Across America.


----------



## tranzformer

threshold350 said:


> Comparing to the LOOK....The mechanic of my LBS owns a Look 595. He was the first one to take it for a spin. I asked how it compared and he said it seemed to ride the same but to make a fair comparison he would need to swap out the wheels for his. From his quick impressions though, he said it is very close or pretty much rides the same (comfy, quick, and climbs like a goat). The bike has peeked his interest though which is saying a lot about the G5. He rode the 595 for 430+ miles in 24hr to qualify for The Race Across America.


Thanks for mentioning that. The G5 is on my short list, along with the Look 595/586. I just hope that I can take a spin on a G5 soon and that more reviews will start coming up soon. I know the frames are hard to come by as of now.


----------



## a_avery007

here is another perspective; take it for what it is..


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=61607&start=15


----------



## medimond

Last week I checked out my LBS here in SLC, UT, they have built up a G5 with Di2 ...


----------



## twaggener

*BH G5 Review*

I have had my G5 for a week now and posted some pics and initial thoughts on my website:
http://www.bikesonmain.com/index.php?sid=56

In the interest of full disclosure, I only have a few hundred miles on the frame, and I own a shop and deal in BH. That said, I think it is an awesome bike.


----------



## ping771

In a perhaps futile effort to revive this thread, does anyone have any personal photos of the BH G5, personal impressions of the bike to add? There's one bike shop in my state (NJ) that sells BH bikes, and he says that my size, 54cm will not be available for a while (He has a G4 but that is a 55.5cm (top tube measurement). 

I could have test ridden the G4, but didn't have shoes for it. The G4 looks awesome in person, and the one I saw had Dura Ace 7800 with Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels--it felt like 15lbs, slightly lighter than my former Cevelo Soloist with the same setup but with Zipp 404 tubulars. I expect the G4 to look even better in person.

I think if I spring for the G5, I can only afford the frameset, and hang some old Campy Record components on it. Of course my dream would be to get the Record 11 or SRAM Red, but that's just a pipe dream. I hear the frameset goes for around $3200, but I am sure that is negotiable.

On another note, I remember reading recently in some other forum that AG2R Mondiale will not be riding on BH bikes next year, but that is probably an unsupported rumor.


----------



## twaggener

*g5*



ping771 said:


> In a perhaps futile effort to revive this thread, does anyone have any personal photos of the BH G5, personal impressions of the bike to add? There's one bike shop in my state (NJ) that sells BH bikes, and he says that my size, 54cm will not be available for a while (He has a G4 but that is a 55.5cm (top tube measurement).
> 
> I could have test ridden the G4, but didn't have shoes for it. The G4 looks awesome in person, and the one I saw had Dura Ace 7800 with Mavic Ksyrium SL wheels--it felt like 15lbs, slightly lighter than my former Cevelo Soloist with the same setup but with Zipp 404 tubulars. I expect the G4 to look even better in person.
> 
> I think if I spring for the G5, I can only afford the frameset, and hang some old Campy Record components on it. Of course my dream would be to get the Record 11 or SRAM Red, but that's just a pipe dream. I hear the frameset goes for around $3200, but I am sure that is negotiable.
> 
> On another note, I remember reading recently in some other forum that AG2R Mondiale will not be riding on BH bikes next year, but that is probably an unsupported rumor.


You can check out my pics of the G5 and my preliminary review at www.bikesonmain.com. Just click on more information on the G5 picture on the front page and if will bring up the review. I am a shop owner, so I do have my biases, but I love the bike. Just upgraded from the G4 and I am very happy with the G5. The G5 improved over the G4 in all the right places and then some.
tom


----------



## ping771

twaggener said:


> You can check out my pics of the G5 and my preliminary review at www.bikesonmain.com. Just click on more information on the G5 picture on the front page and if will bring up the review. I am a shop owner, so I do have my biases, but I love the bike. Just upgraded from the G4 and I am very happy with the G5. The G5 improved over the G4 in all the right places and then some.
> tom


Thanks--I read those a while ago--seems like you're the only one who has written a review of the G5 who is not from a magazine. Great impressions. You should do some updates with more photos!

Btw, what size is the blue G5 on your site (looks mighty large) and in particular, what is the size of the red G5 (looks a lot smaller, and which is probably my size)?

Edit: Just read the top of your article again. The red G5 is a 56cm. Maybe it's just the angles, but that doesn't look a 56cm. The top tube does not look like over 55cm (55.7cm to be exact), but hey who am I to argue?


----------



## twaggener

*g5*

Mine is a 57cm, which has a dramatically taller head tub at 185 mm. the red is a 56cm which is still for sale by the way 
tom
I will post more reviews and pics when I get around to it. I am going to upgrade the cables to nokons and powercordz and try out some zero gravity brakes. Probably switch the bar tape back to lizards skins which is my all time favorite bar tape so far.



ping771 said:


> Thanks--I read those a while ago--seems like you're the only one who has written a review of the G5 who is not from a magazine. Great impressions. You should do some updates with more photos!
> 
> Btw, what size is the blue G5 on your site (looks mighty large) and in particular, what is the size of the red G5 (looks a lot smaller, and which is probably my size)?
> 
> Edit: Just read the top of your article again. The red G5 is a 56cm. Maybe it's just the angles, but that doesn't look a 56cm. The top tube does not look like over 55cm (55.7cm to be exact), but hey who am I to argue?


----------



## gentleman_nosh

*My New BH G5*

Hi all, 
Here are a few pics of my new G5. It rides like a dream, Like I said in another post, it's not like you climb on board this bike, it's more like you put it on and wear it. I honestly don't know if it is just that the geometry suits my frame or if it is the bike. I'm 5'10" and long trunk. I love it to bits. It accelerates like nothing I have ever ridden before, and handles like a dream. I thought that the 404's were the wrong choice until I rode it, thought it would be more suited to 303's. Seems I was wrong, the 404's climb really well (tubular version) and I'm exceedingly happy with it the way it is. My build is: 
54 cm frame 
3T Limited bar/Stem 
Selle SMP Full Carbon Saddle
Titanium cages
Zipp 404 tubular
Campagnolo 11 Super Record
Lizard Skin bar tape
Power Cordz cables
Durace pedals (until the new speedplays with built in power meter are released early next year) 
built up as above it comes in at a smidgen over 6.2kg (13.67lbs)
I have to say that I was hoping for sub 6kg, but in honesty, I've got a lot more than 200 gms to lose :-/

I haven't ridden enough top of the line bikes to compare in honesty, but I can't imagine that there are many out there that transfer power into acceleration as well as this does. It's almost like it goes forward quicker than it should for the power I'm putting down.


----------



## gentleman_nosh

Here's the first pic


----------



## ping771

gentleman_nosh said:


> Hi all,
> Here are a few pics of my new G5. It rides like a dream, Like I said in another post, it's not like you climb on board this bike, it's more like you put it on and wear it. I honestly don't know if it is just that the geometry suits my frame or if it is the bike. I'm 5'10" and long trunk. I love it to bits. It accelerates like nothing I have ever ridden before, and handles like a dream. I thought that the 404's were the wrong choice until I rode it, thought it would be more suited to 303's. Seems I was wrong, the 404's climb really well (tubular version) and I'm exceedingly happy with it the way it is. My build is:
> 54 cm frame
> 3T Limited bar/Stem
> Selle SMP Full Carbon Saddle
> Titanium cages
> Zipp 404 tubular
> Campagnolo 11 Super Record
> Lizard Skin bar tape
> Power Cordz cables
> Durace pedals (until the new speedplays with built in power meter are released early next year)
> built up as above it comes in at a smidgen over 6.2kg (13.67lbs)
> I have to say that I was hoping for sub 6kg, but in honesty, I've got a lot more than 200 gms to lose :-/
> 
> I haven't ridden enough top of the line bikes to compare in honesty, but I can't imagine that there are many out there that transfer power into acceleration as well as this does. It's almost like it goes forward quicker than it should for the power I'm putting down.


My mouth is gaping--simply, wow. Beautiful, beautiful bike. :thumbsup: 
My bike shop that sells BH says that some people see a photo of the bike and are turned off since the G5 looks turquoise in photos. That blue looks stunning in person I bet, it's a kind of blue I have never seen before anywhere. 

I regret selling my Zipp 404 tubulars now. A couple questions.

1) I am 5'8" and I thought a 54cm would fit me. Seeing you are 5'10" I don't know if a 54cm would fit me well. I thought BH's run small (both top tube and seat tube wise) and given their relatively shallow seat tube angles. I also have a short legs and longer torso. What length stem are you running? 110mm? I know that BH frames look really small, so you must feel like a giant on your bike. I had a chance to see a medium G4 in person (56 top tube length) and the standover height is so low, that I had to do a double take to make sure it was not a 54cm). The current G5 medium is called a 57cm btw.

2) 6.2 kg is superlight so don't worry, that is plenty light. If I may suggest, to lose those extra 200 or so grams, the Speedplays (depending on which on you get) will drop you at least 100 or more grams. Dura Ace pedals are one of the heaviest pro pedals on the market. Also, Elite carbon cages will probably drop another 25g. Also, it doesn't look like you have Zipp skewers---are your skewers titanium--if not, get them and you will drop 50-75 grams per set. Lastly, since saddle choice is a very personal choice, I wouldn't recommend swapping saddles to lose weight, but if so inclined, a Prologo Scratch and even more so, a Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio (my favorite) will definitely drop you another 100 or more grams. The SMP's, though reportedly more comfortable, are a tad heavy.

3) Since Campy does not make BB30 bb, is the adapter removable easily (i.e. violate any warranty in doing so) in case you go for the BB30 later on?


Anyways, congrats on a gorgeous bike.


----------



## gentleman_nosh

Hi, 
Thanks for the compliment, it is a seriously beautiful bike to ride. Rode it in anger today down into Berowra waters gorge. The entire trip down at 4-8 degrees is reduced to one hard grab of the brakes for a hairpin turn, all the others (and some are quite tight) you just lean in and rail around them. Unbelievable how much confidence this bike gives. 

I like a bike that is a little small for me, but this seems to fit me fine, I have a 100cm stem on it, and when I'm on the hoods, it's a straight line down from my eyes to the skewers. I think that because of the relaxed seat angle, the bike feels longer than the 54cm size would suggest. I certainly wouldn't want a larger size and I really think that if you are built like me, the two inches in height won't be enough of a difference to look at a different size frame. I don't feel like it's tiny under me at all, and I have the seatpost just slightly over halfway out. 

the speedplays with the power meter built in aren't out yet, so I'll stick with the pedals from my old bike until then. The saddle is the full carbon version, 105gms, so unless I go silly light, I won't lose any weight there. 
The cages are titanium and are only 22 gms each. There isn't a cage on the market at that weight that can hold a bottle as rock solid as these, and come close to the weight. I've seen a few carbon cages at 19gms each, but I couldn't lose the certainty I get when I slide the bottle into these cages. 
I have track skewers, can't really see the point of QR when you ride tubs. Not like your going to swap them on the road. My Tufo S3 Lites are 215gms, I suppose I could have dropped a bit and gone with the 160 gm tires, but I've not got the best surfaced roads around here. I've filled them with Tufo sealant and I feel pretty safe and think that it's about the most flat proof ride I could get. The titanium track skewers come in at 46gms for the pair, so no weight to be lost there. 

I ordered my frame from Speedgoat cycles, they were great. They pressed in the cups for me before the frame was sent out. I think that the cups came from BH, and were a replacement for the standard cups that were for a non BB30 Shimano setup. They sent the standard cups as well, so I assume they had to take those out to get the Campy ones in. I honestly can't see the Super Record cranks coming out for a lot of years, so not sure if I'll ever find out about taking out the cups. I had a good look at the setup before I assembled my bike, and they don't look like they would be impossible to get out if you needed them out. 

Thanks for your feedback on my beautiful bike. I don't remember ever being this happy at having a new bike in the 40 years I've been riding. Sometimes I just find my self looking at it and admiring it's form. I'ts truly a work of art.


----------



## ping771

Wow you are more of weight weenie than I am! Given what you said, there is not much more you can to drop the 200g other than the pedals. Keep on riding!


----------



## feathers mcgraw

Lots more pics here:
http://velocitynation.com/content/gallery/equipment/2009/bh-g5-first-look
Fabulous bike.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

haha! Gentleman! I knew it, you do live in Oz.

Well there will be another Aussie in a couple of weeks time also on a G5  can't wait!

It'll have 595 as a stable mate though, so comparisons should be interesting. Also I'm glad it's getting Chorus and some heavy-ish alu rims, otherwise I'd be under 6.8 without trying too hard at all.
Which is not what I want, as it's going to be my race bike this season. And with an ITT up and out of Benwerrin it will have plenty of chances to show it's skills going up a mountainside.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Oh and that red ALMOST makes me wish I'd ordered that one!

Looks stunning.


----------



## jchoo

*My G5 ...*

This is the "low end" one, but it's a beautiful bike.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Low end?? Says who!

Looks great!

And white spoked wheels are certainly on the list for my next possible set.


----------



## Copelandb

Those are all some sweet looking rigs. I'm thinking of getting one myself, but I'm torn between the G5, Cervelo S2 and Orbea Orca. Anyone have any thoughts or feedback on any of those compared to the G5? What do you like and dislike about it? Thanks!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

jchoo - where did you get those wheels? And what's their RRP??


----------



## jchoo

The wheels were part of the standard package (model 9.2 as sold in Europe): http://www.bhbikes.com/en/catalogo/2010/carretera/G5_92_ampli.htm

It seems that standard configurations in Europe and in the US are not the same.

Wheels are from Cole : http://www.colewheels.com/road-rollen-elite.htm
I don't know the RRP, but as it's part of the entry package, it should be an affordable wheelset

The 9.2 list price in Europe is 3499 Euros and I got a 10% discount.
As a rule of thumb, considering exchange rate and difference of taxation, price in USD should be in the same range.

On paper, the 9.2 is really a bargain: 6.7 kg for the small frame size, without accessories.
My frame is the large one. I was expecting 7 kg with pedals and carbon bottle cages.
I've been disappointed by the weight as measured in the shop : 7.3 kgs.
Beside the size there are a few differences with the nominal datasheet (tires, handlebar...)
I could have refused the bike, but it's so beautiful that it was not possible.
My reseller promised a discount on further purchases as a compensation...

And on the road this bike is a dream, especially when climbing.

Note that I'm 47, back to serious biking since last year after an interruption of 28 years.
My level doesn't justify this bike, but the bike will motivate my progress.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

To be honest, I would have been quite amazed with the components on there if it'd come to 7kgs.

I think 7.3 is about right. 

Good thing is, groupset and bars have at least 300g worth of saving should you want to upgrade them to something like Force. In fact, with what you could get for the Ultegra the change over would not be all that pricey.

Additionally a really nice set of black SiSl cranks would not only look A1 but really drop a lot of weight.

It's lovely and with still a lot of potential!


----------



## dnharp

I have a quick question about the G5. In some pics the bare carbon looks like it has a matte finish and in others it seems gloss. Can anyone who has one or has seen one in person comment on the carbon finish?


----------



## Copelandb

I have seen both colors at the bike shop. They are both gloss, and they both look very nice indeed. I really think it's the best looking bike out there - in either color. It rides really well too, but I only got to spend a very sort time on it, and not over any really "telling" terrain. It was stiff and comfortable though, with excellent power transfer. Even on such a short test ride, it really stood out to me.


----------



## dnharp

Thanks for the info. Unfortunately, I probably won't have the opportunity to try one out before I order, but it sounds like I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Just Ride More

*Carbon on the G5*

The "non painted" carbon areas on the frame are glossy. 
There is a glossy clear coat over the entire frame. 

Hope this is what you were asking?:thumbsup:


----------



## Copelandb

Sorry to hear you won't get to test ride first, but I think you'll be satisfied. Once you get it in, and have a chance to log some miles, I'd appreciate it if you could update me with your thoughts on it. I'd also be curious how it's built up. If I get one I'm going to build it up on my own with SRAM Force, Fulcrum Racing 1's and yet to be determined bars. Thanks!


----------



## dnharp

Copelandb said:


> Sorry to hear you won't get to test ride first, but I think you'll be satisfied. Once you get it in, and have a chance to log some miles, I'd appreciate it if you could update me with your thoughts on it. I'd also be curious how it's built up. If I get one I'm going to build it up on my own with SRAM Force, Fulcrum Racing 1's and yet to be determined bars. Thanks!


I'll let you know how I like it in a couple of weeks. I just placed the order this morning for an ultegra bike in red. I would have liked to build it up from the frameset, but I'll hopefully be riding a little quicker this way....and I can't wait. Always time for upgrades later.


----------



## Copelandb

Good luck with it. I can't wait to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Mine is sitting at home now, waiting to be built.

Simply stunning in the flesh!


----------



## Copelandb

*Still thinking*

I'm still considering the BH G5. I was able to test ride one again today side by side with the Orbea Orca, and for me, the G5 is the better bike (boy was it close). I'm now also considering a Cervelo R3, and will be test riding it again tomorrow. Once I make up my mind between the two, it's a matter of putting the money together, figuring out how I want to build the winner up, and actually pulling the trigger. From those of you that now own a G5, I'd still be very interested in your impressions. If anyone out there can provide feedback on the Cervelo R3, I'd also be interested.

Thanks!


----------



## The Weasel

My G5 should be here next week. Been a long time coming!

BTW - has there been any hints to changes for 2011?


----------



## Copelandb

I've decided on the G5 as well and will hopefully be placing the order within a week. Once I get it I'll post some pictures. Final build looks like it will be the Red and Black Frame with SRAM Red, FSA K Force Crank, Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels and either FSA Carbon Bars or FSA Plasma if I decide to spend the extra coin.

As far as changes for 2011, I've heard nothing official, but my guess is that it will be minor adjustments in carbon layup and new paint jobs. It probably won't see any major updates since it's a new design anyway. I sure hope I'm right, or I'll be very disappointed after getting the 2010 model.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Here is mine


----------



## Copelandb

Sweet lookin' bike! What wheels are those? I couldn't tell from the photos. That bike just has such beautiful lines to it. It's very hard not to love! So after having it for a little bit, what are your thoughts on it? As good/better than expected?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Wheels are Token's, but there's been an issue with the front so actually have not ridden it yet.

Not happy!


----------



## The Weasel

Copelandb said:


> As far as changes for 2011, I've heard nothing official, but my guess is that it will be minor adjustments in carbon layup and new paint jobs. It probably won't see any major updates since it's a new design anyway. I sure hope I'm right, or I'll be very disappointed after getting the 2010 model.


Yeah, same here. I was really more curious about color choices. I always prefer bright colors.


----------



## Copelandb

Sorry to hear you've had problems and haven't ridden it. What kind of problem are you having? Is it with the front wheel or front of the bike?


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Front wheel mate.

And there's an issue with the actual rim. Hoping Token don't dog me on it...


----------



## Copelandb

Well, glad to hear it's not the bike at least. A wheel problem's much easier to fix, even if it's a pain in the arse. Good luck getting it resolved, and out there riding! 

Just my two cents, but I'd recommend going and getting some Fulcrum Wheels. I have the Racing Ones, and they are simply incredible.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I've got Shamal's on my 595, so looking at either Eurus or Zonda's as a replacement (if possible).

Otherwise may go Fulcrum. Had R5's already, and getting Conti's on and off was almost enough for me to give up the sport for good! :lol:


----------



## Copelandb

And you have a 595? Do you have any pics of that one to post? How do you decide which bike to ride for the day!? Both are very sweet rigs.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Been some changes to saddle, QR's and (of course) the wheels since these pic's - as they were taken upon completion last year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622098391191/

We'll see how competition goes once the BH is on the road. But as for now I do adore my 595, with part of the reason for buying a G5 being that the geo's are pretty close to those of the Look.


----------



## Copelandb

*On the way - Finally*

The order has been placed, and I should take posession of a fully built up bike middle of next week sometime. Final build will be:

BH G5 - Red and Black Color
Sram Red Components
FSA K-Force Light Compact Crank w/Ceramic BB
FSA OS-99 Stem
FSA K Wing Compact Carbon Bars
Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels (from my old bike)

Only thing I'm undecided on is bottle cages. Any recommendations here? I just want some good looking ones that hold on to the bottles well. They could be, but don't have to be carbon.

I should have her with about a week and a half to go before racing up Mt. Evans. It'll be nice to do that freakish climb with a new rig! I'm really rather curious how much that will help my time.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

Copelandb said:


> The order has been placed, and I should take posession of a fully built up bike middle of next week sometime. Final build will be:
> 
> BH G5 - Red and Black Color
> Sram Red Components
> FSA K-Force Light Compact Crank w/Ceramic BB
> FSA OS-99 Stem
> FSA K Wing Compact Carbon Bars
> Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels (from my old bike)
> 
> Only thing I'm undecided on is bottle cages. Any recommendations here? I just want some good looking ones that hold on to the bottles well. They could be, but don't have to be carbon.


this will be a beautiful build. as for the bottle cages, i would try to find some matching carbon cages in ud carbon, such as arundel mandibles or even bontrager race xxx lites. other than that, i would definitely go for elite pases. all the cages i mentioned here are parts which you'll forget once you have them on your bike - no problems! :thumbsup:


----------



## rhgastur

I have this ones in my G5 (blue and black). In my opinion the colours combination looks perfect to our bike:
http://cgi.ebay.es/09-Racing-Full-C...Desktop_PCs&hash=item5d29735bcc#ht_2441wt_654

My G5:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=208923&highlight=rhgastur


----------



## Copelandb

Nice looking bike. As far as those cages, they look great on your bike, but with mine being the red/black color the combination wouldn't work all that well. I picked up some Elite Custom Race Bottle Cages in Black/White at a LBS for $20 each. They're not carbon, but I think they'll look good anyway, and they seem to have favorable reviews. If they don't work out maybe I'll invest in some nicer carbon ones. Honestly after the coinage I'm dropping on the bike itself it's nice to save a little money on some of the accessories. 

I'll post some pics next week when I take posession of the bike. I'm really kind of glad I'm not getting it this week - the weather here is crap! It's been storming every evening this week and is actually going pretty heavy right now! It would really be sad to have that beauty sitting just begging to be ridden and not being able to do it.


----------



## Copelandb

I was also just thinking, when it comes time to work on the bike, do any of you have workstands you use to hold the bike? It just occurred to me I don't know how I'll do that since my stand has a clamp designed for round tubes and the G5 is differently shaped. I'm not sure clamping the carbon would be a good idea anyway. Thoughts? I'm sure there has to be something.


----------



## rhgastur

I am sorry, my fault. Your option would be this ones:
http://cgi.ebay.es/09-Racing-Full-C...Desktop_PCs&hash=item5d29a93dfc#ht_1188wt_654
Same design but red/black.


----------



## ping771

rhgastur:

Beautiful G5. What size frame is it, and what is your saddle height from center of bb to top of saddle?



rhgastur said:


> I am sorry, my fault. Your option would be this ones:
> http://cgi.ebay.es/09-Racing-Full-C...Desktop_PCs&hash=item5d29a93dfc#ht_1188wt_654
> Same design but red/black.


----------



## rhgastur

ping771 said:


> rhgastur:
> 
> Beautiful G5. What size frame is it, and what is your saddle height from center of bb to top of saddle?


It is a 54...It means SM. I will tell you later about the distance from bb to the saddle. At first I was riding a 56 but it was like half a centimetre taller than I need...Anyway, the G5 is by far the most comfortable bike I have ever ride.


----------



## ping771

Thanks. I appreciate that. It did look like a 54cm to me. Considering the amount of seat post showing beyond the seat tube and the number of spacers, wouldn't you have been better of with a 56cm? However, the 55.7cm top tube may be probably too long....



rhgastur said:


> It is a 54...It means SM. I will tell you later about the distance from bb to the saddle. At first I was riding a 56 but it was like half a centimetre taller than I need...Anyway, the G5 is by far the most comfortable bike I have ever ride.


----------



## rhgastur

At first I decided to go for a 56, but the seat tube is half a cm longer than I need...after the first ride I decided that I should go for a 54 because the saddle was a little bit high another option would be to cut the seat tube...it was almost nothing, and maybe with Look pedals instead of Time I could ride a 56.


----------



## ping771

rhgastur said:


> At first I decided to go for a 56, but the seat tube is half a cm longer than I need...after the first ride I decided that I should go for a 54 because the saddle was a little bit high another option would be to cut the seat tube...it was almost nothing, and maybe with Look pedals instead of Time I could ride a 56.


Just wondering if you measured your saddle height yet?


----------



## rhgastur

Oh sorry!! I forget it! I will do it tomorrow...today I can not do it because I have the G5 at my parents house.


----------



## The Weasel

Well, almost exactly a year after test riding the G5 and using 'bike fund' money I had saved for several major home improvement projects, the G5 is finally in mine hands.

Upgraded the Kysrium Elites to Easton EA90slx's.

EDIT: (removed pic, updated below)


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Very nice TW!

Just....you sure you got the right size...?


----------



## rhgastur

ping771 said:


> Just wondering if you measured your saddle height yet?


I have the saddle height. I measured 72.3 cm. Remember, my bike is a 54.
Have a look at The Weasel bike. At first sight I think that his configuration is quite similar to mine...and I think that he has more spacers than me...


----------



## Copelandb

Beautiful ride! I pick mine up this week! I got the call yesterday that it was built up and ready, but by the time I left work and got the message, the shop was closed. Hopefully I can get to the shop to pick it up today!


----------



## The Weasel

Tinea Pedis said:


> Very nice TW!
> 
> Just....you sure you got the right size...?


I think so, as the shop used the fit kit. I just have the unfortunate issue that my legs are disproportionally longer than my torso, so the TT length of the 56 would've been too much. (BTW - I am 5' 7" or 171.5cm) Trying the bars at this height for a ride or two and will probably then drop the stack by 15mm (1/3 current height). 5 days later, and I still haven't even got to ride it...mtb ride, then rain.:mad2:


----------



## ping771

rhgastur said:


> I have the saddle height. I measured 72.3 cm. Remember, my bike is a 54.
> Have a look at The Weasel bike. At first sight I think that his configuration is quite similar to mine...and I think that he has more spacers than me...


Thanks man!


----------



## Copelandb

*My G5*

I finally got mine. I've only ridden it for two real rides thus far, but over a wide variety of terrain. The first time I took it out over some rolling hills (40 Miles 2k Feet Total Climb), the second I took it up Mt. Evans (~27 Miles and almost 7k Feet Total Climb). Of course I also did the descent of Mt. Evans too :thumbsup: . It seems no matter what I throw at it, the bike is up for the task, and then some. I know it's only been a few days, but so far, I'm very glad I made the decision on this bike! By the way, as equipped, the bike weighs just under 16 lbs.

57 Cm Frame
Sram Red
FSA K Force Light Crank (Compact)
FSA K-Wing Compact Carbon Bar
Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels
Bontrager Inform RXL Saddle
Speedplay Zero Pedals
Elite Bottle Cages
Garmin Edge 705 Computer w/ sensors and magnets


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Nice!!!

And how good a match are the Elite cages - you would almost swear they were made for them.

I'm hoping to be riding mine soon....  still got issues with the wheels  well, rather the lbs where the wheels came from!


----------



## Copelandb

I'll admit, those Elite Cages looked so good on your bike, I decided to look in to them for mine as well. They look great, and the price was very reasonable at $20 each. I notice we also have the same tires too! 

Sorry to hear you're still having issues with your wheels. I really do hope it gets resolved soon. At least you have an also beautiful looking 595 to ride! Have you looked in to different wheels from a different shop, or are you really set on those particular wheels or stuck with that shop? It sounds like they're doing a rather poor job of supporting you, especially considering the amount of money you dropped on that bike.

In any case, good luck and happy riding!


----------



## The Weasel

Tinea Pedis said:


> Very nice TW!
> 
> Just....you sure you got the right size...?


Definitely yes. Before the first ride I removed a 15mm spacer, and it felt great. I could probably remove another 10-15mm if i wanted, leaving just 15-20mm.

Have a few rides between 40-70 miles and absolutely love this bike!

Updated picture.


----------



## The Weasel

Very nice Copelandb! Color choice was not an easy decision for me. Admittedly I have been vocal about the whole red, white, and black thing, but the BH made me think twice.
Enjoy!


----------



## Copelandb

*Opinion after 2 weeks*

After 2 weeks of ownership and a lot of riding, I'm still very impressed with this bike! My descending skills have gone from laughable (I was truly pathetic) to pretty good. I'm still no rocket down the hills, but this bike inspires so much confidence with it's precise and stable handling that it may not be long before I'm bombing descents with the best of them! In all situations, this bike is much more capable than me as a rider. Of course, descending is not the only place the bike shines, but it is where I notice it most. It's also very quick, responsive, comfortable, (insert your own positive comment here), etc...

The only negative I have to report now is the jerk at the top of Mt. Evans who knocked it over and walked away! He didn't even pick it up afterwards! Fortunately, just some minor scrapes on the brake levers and rear derailleur. Not even noticeable unless you know where to look.

Anyway, I'm done ranting. If anyone reading this is on the fence about what bike to buy (like I was), consider this my recommendation. The bike is awesome, and you won't be sorry!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Here are (again) some completed pic's. Got the wheel issue sorted and now have some Zonda's on it. As you see it this is the race and training setup - more than good enough for me for the present.

Had a couple of rides, certainly quicker to respond than my 595. Possibly due to a slightly smaller wheel base? Will give it a solid 1500km before giving a good review. For now just praying that's the end of my issues....


----------



## Copelandb

Beautiful looking bike! I hope it rides for you as nicely as it has for me so far. I discovered just today hitting a bump at high speed around a corner how forgiving it is!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Be warned, rd hanger is very soft. Managed to bend mine (10 minutes before race start!) on the weekend.

Aside from that, it certainly is a great ride. ONCE all the issues were sorted. Has a snappish-ness about it that I think comes from the geo. Nice and stable too - no hands riding on first ride without an issue.

Just need some solid km's on it without any worries


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Oh and thanks, same to you!

One thing my mechanic constantly maintained throughout all the issues was that "at least it's very nice to look at".

haha


----------



## crank1979

Absolutely beautiful looking bikes. I had my heart set on one and was lucky enough to see one in the LBS. But coming from a BMC SLC01 I really like the looks of the new Impec, so I'll have to wait until that comes out before I make a decision. So for me the Impec is an unknown quantity, while the BH G5 is amazing and I can't think of another bike currently available i'd consider.


----------



## ronvdp

I've been lurking for a while now and wanted to chime in on my BH G5 experience. I am a heavy rider, currently 230# after recently losing 64#. I had been on a MOOTS Vamoots previously. I bought the G5 in red and put Campy Record 10 on it along with the new Shamal Ultra 2 way fit wheels. I always thought the Moots was very good and hadn't noticed any flex from it. It seemed to me to have good acceleration and bb stiffness so was hesitant when a friend recommended the change. I really toiled over what my best option was and had come down to the LOOK 595 Ultra and the BH G5. The BH won out because the notable attributes were the things I really wanted in a frame but didn't know I was missing. Anyway, my initial experience of three weeks has been phenomenal. I am by no means a hot shot racer but am very familiar with bike geometry and feel. This frame has made me feel like I am somehow cheating. I did one of my regular loops that has good climbing, descending, long sweeping turns etc. and with no other change than the frame, rode the whole thing in 2 gears higher than before. I'm sure some of it is new bike excitement but the entire ride was just faster in every way. It is just like people say in that it just goes with every bit of energy you put into it, handles like it's on rails, and is extremely comfortable. I also noticed that I don't have very much hand numbness. I will try to post a pic or two but it is just beautiful. I know it's hard for most of you to relate to a rider my size but if there was flex to be found in this frame I would have found it. I find myself thinking about riding it all day while at work and can't wait to get on it. It has made a big change in my riding and I look forward to many miles on it.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I've had a couple of A grade races on mine, no flex so far. It's not quite as smooth as my 595, but certainly not a bone rattler either.

Can't say that I watched my gears and done any rides in 2 above my normal......but it is so far a good bike and certainly has me a little lower than my Look.

Only time and km's will tell if it's a great bike.

(YMMV of course)


----------



## ronvdp

I suppose I should clarify the two gear improvement. My old bike had a 12-27t cassette and I needed every bit of it to do the hills. Now I my cassette maxes out at 23t and it "feels" the same if not easier as the effort is equally painful, I just am getting more forward motion from the energy I'm putting in. I understand there is more to this than what I'm saying but my point is that when I'm at my highest possible output I don't feel like the bike is pushing back at me. I hope this makes sense!


----------



## Copelandb

*My pristine, beautiful frame is no more...*

I was cruising along today on smooth road about 20MPH up a slight grade when I heard a god awful sound from the back. The result is in the attached pic of my right seat stay. The left one doesn't look much better. Something must have gotten kicked up by my wheels and bounced around a few times. There was a good size chip on the back of the seat mast too. I initially suspected a thrown spoke, but all of those are intact, as is everything else. 

I took the bike by the shop just to have the professional wrenches check it out, and they seem to think it's just cosmetic. Anyone have any experience with things like this? I'd hate to think there's actual damage to the frame, especially on a load bearing part like a seat stay. That just has epic fail written all over it if it were to "go." 

Is there an easy way to tell just how far the damage goes, and if it is indeed just cosmetic? The shop mechanic tested it using a coin to see if the sound changed at all. It didn't really seem all that scientific. Surely there's a better way?


----------



## ronvdp

I am no expert on this but if I were you I would give the boss of BH USA a phone call and ask him what can be done. I think his name is Chris Cocallis or something like that-used to be the owner of Titus Cycles. Hopefully it is nothing but you will always wonder if you don't have it thoroughly inspected. Just my 2 cents. Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## usmcav8or

*Tip on Cable routing*

Just wanted to provide a tip on the BH G5. I am building up mine as we speak, and I found this on the BH website: http://www.bhbikes-us.com/technology.php?content=cable

It looks from the pics in this thread that many of the LBS's routed the cables traditionally, which is backwards according to BH. Kind of a nice setup, that prevents paint rub on the headtube.


----------



## Copelandb

*Update on Seat Stay Damage*

Well, I got back on the bike for some long and fairly agressive rides, and though I can't say I'm happy about the damage, it does seem to be purely cosmetic. I also managed to find some paint that matches the factory color pretty well, so the damage is pretty hard to spot unless you know right where to look and are up close enough to see it. 

I rode the same area again looking to see what may have caused the damage in the first place, and the only object anywhere near was a broken bungee cord with a hook on the end. It was black too, which would explain why I missed seeing it at dusk when I was riding. Being a bungee cord, it also explains how it may have gotten sucked along by my wheel and in to the stays rather than spit out the back like most debris.

I do have to say looking at the damaged spot that I am really impressed with the BH paint job. The clearcoat on there is extremely thick. Seeing that quality of paint job gives me confidence that the rest of the bike was also very well made. Too bad it took some road debris jacking up my paint job for me to see it.

Nice thing is, it seems all can be fixed up good as new with a new paint job. I think I'll wait a while before doing that though.

Happy riding all!


----------



## Tinea Pedis

I'm going to disagree on the build quality...at least for certain aspects - paint not being one.

But it is riding well for me.


----------



## Copelandb

Interesting. What kind of build quality problems have you noticed? Mine appears to be top notch.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Did you build it yourself?

There's more to build quality than simply a paint job.


----------



## ronvdp

Mine seems flawless, can't imagine anyone complaining about something on a BH frame. Beautiful paint, clearcoat, carbon work etc.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Again, there's more to a bike than a nice paint finish.

Which mine also has.


----------



## Copelandb

The shop built it up for me, but I've inspected it pretty closely and didn't see any defects or flaws of any sort. Everything's been flawless, except my luck with the dings and the guy on Mt. Evans knocking it over! I can't fault the bike for my bad luck though.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

edit: never mind


----------



## ronvdp

What is it about yours that you don't like?


Tinea Pedis said:


> Again, there's more to a bike than a nice paint finish.
> 
> Which mine also has.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

There was a HEAP of facing to be done around the head tube. Not to mention the ever generous amount of paint, to the point where it over sprayed into areas it should not have been in. Which I'm also going to assume is why my bike came in well over the weight I was expecting it to.
The RD cable run is not to my liking, but that might be more design than finish. 

My mechanic turned to me during the copious time we spent prepping the frame and said, simply, "sloppy". And when compared to my 595, that he also built, I would very much have to agree.


----------



## erik$

Anyone know of any shops or similar that sell the 56cm frameset for a nice price (<2000$)? I'm stationed in Norway but I have a local adress in the states if direct shipping is difficult.
The red one is my first choice.

Don't expect a 2011 for that price...


----------



## twaggener

hey erik, you might try www.bikesonmain.com. 502-220-4136. ask for tom.


----------



## erik$

Thanks, will do!


----------



## nickster707

Hi,

I'm going to buy one of the new G5's equipped with DA7900 and the dealer is offering to put an FSA Crankset (SL-K Light) instead of the Dura-Ace crankset since the frame is built with BB30. technology. I really like the DA crankset though, and was wondering how much of a difference there really is between the FSA BB30 crankset and the DA7900 hollowtech II crankset in terms of efficiancy etc...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## acidzerocool

SL-K light crank is crap in my opinion. Q factor and flexy. I would see if he can do Sram red or even force instead. I have a hollowgram on mine and if he can get that and you throw a little cash his way it will be worth it! My $.02


----------



## N I C K

My BH G5 









@7.4kg









@7.1kg (with cassette off course  )

Shifters/Brakes/Front der. : Dura-Ace
Rear der/Cassette 11-25/Chain: Ultegra
Cranks: SRM Cannondale si Wired
Pedals: Look Keo 2 max
Saddle: Fizik Arione CX carbon braided
Stem/bar: Ritchey wcs 120mm / 3T rotundo pro
Wheels: Reynolds DV cross (1400g) / speedcomposites (1060g)

A little disappointed with the weight. I would have to put on the standard 600g SLK cranks to reach 6.8kg with the super light wheels.


----------



## crank1979

Has anyone been able to compare the BH G5 to a BMC SLC01 ProMachine?

The G5 is at the top of my list for a new frame, but I'm also looking at the BMC Impec and Wilier Cento1 SL.


----------



## WaitWienie

I got to ride a BH Ultralight demo they had at Sea Otter. It weighed in at 11 lbs with pedals. The bike felt amazing on flats and climbing almost effortless but a little sketchy coming downhill with a bit of wind. I felt like I was going to be blown right off the road.

Chris


----------



## bikerman

That should be the colors of my next bike.


----------



## acidzerocool

Thinking of posting my BH G5 forsale. PM if interested.


----------



## DelGancho

*Problems with the front derailleur and vertical tube.*

Anyone have the same problem as me? Hardly any space between front derailleur and vertical tube in the small plate position.

I don`t know that this is usual or it´s wrong.

I have problems to adjust it fine because the derailleur touch the vertical tube so the chain touch with it when i put the 27.

Thanks.


----------



## rhgastur

No problems here. I have a 7900 Dura Ace and the space between the derailleur and the vertical tube is quite wider. At first sight it seems that the derailleur spring is smaller in the Dura Ace...


----------



## DelGancho

The mine is a DA 7800 with DA 7800 shifters. But I`ve tried with the 7900 derailleur and the distance betwen vertical tube and front derailleur is only 1-2 mm wider. 

Thanks.


----------



## rhgastur

DelGancho said:


> The mine is a DA 7800 with DA 7800 shifters. But I`ve tried with the 7900 derailleur and the distance betwen vertical tube and front derailleur is only 1-2 mm wider.
> 
> Thanks.


I will make some pictures of mine and I will show you.


----------



## DelGancho

OK, thanks.


----------



## rhgastur

Here you have a picture of my G5...As you can see the space between the vertical tube and the derailleur is quite wider than in your case...sorry for the quality of the picture...it was taken with a phone



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DelGancho

Thanks.

I think the space is inside the red circle is wider than mine. I think that's the problem. I think my box has been fixed in that part on the past and then put up for sale, and that the people of BH did not do their job OK.

You can see one of my pictures with thin lines, painted in blue, which may indicate that this piece was repaired, because yours does not.

What do you think about it?

Thank you very much.


----------



## rhgastur

I do not know if that's the problem, but I do not think so: the position of the cranks is the same in your bike as in mine, so if your derailleur is closer to the vertical tube you could solve the problem by tightening the screw that controls the lowest position of the derailleur.
If you find it helpful, I can take some measures in order to compare your bike with mine. The problem is that I am in Spain and we work with metrical scale...you just need to convert it into inches.
If you find the latter interesting, please take pictures of how you are taking the measure in order to let me be as exact as possible when taking the measure on my bike


----------



## DelGancho

Thanks,

If I tighten the screw that controls the lowest position of the derailleur, the the chain rub the derailleur when i use the big gear of the cassete, in my case the 27. Therefore, I have positioned the derailleur on the only way it can work well. Don´t touch the frame and don´t rub with the chain with 34x27.

I'd appreciate that you will take measures of your frame to compare frames. It is not a problem, I am in spain too, so we can use the same metrical scale and the same lenguaje in PM, of course, if you like.

I´ll take pictures of how i take the measures to be the most exact as posible, ok?

Thanks a lot.

Muchas gracias ;-)


----------



## rhgastur

Ok, take the pictures then I will do the same in my bike...it is just a few minutes to do it so feel free to demand it. If you want you can send me the pictures in a private message...
About the lenguage...in a private message we can write in Spanish...in a public post I think it is better in English
Anmyway, de nada!


----------



## toegnix

I had a great warranty experience with BH and thought I'd share.

I bought a new G5 (flat black and blue) and was taking apart my older one for overhaul. I noticed what appeared to be a crack where the left chainstay meets the BB. While possibly just a paint flaw, I contacted BH and they encouraged me to send it in for a proper evaluation. They determined it was more than just paint and quickly shipped me a replacement. Brien and the rest of the guys there were friendly and fast about it and I am happy to have two new BH G5s - one black/blue and the other red/white.


----------

